# Ergonomic knife handles?



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Who likes em? Who doesn't? Why?
For me they never feel comfortable, and heavier ones like wustohf Ikons throw the balance for me.
I can use anything, but I have a wustohf trident with a CCA logo I really like, and also like the old forshner handles; all my fish & meat knives are victorinox.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I for one have absolutely no use for Ken Onion's "stylings," handle or blade.

Large as my hands are I am very comfortable with a slender coffin-shape handle, like that found on the vintage Deluxe Personna, and most every "conventional" handle shape, Wa or Yo.  Though I really do not at all like the bulbous/bulky/bulging type of plastic handles of fibrox/nsf knives.

Rick


----------



## chefjett (Jul 20, 2014)

I prefer old school handles, either French or Japanese. Not a fan if ergonomic, but I have not really had a lot of opportunities to use one.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ergonomic for which knife technique? They look to me like they'd interfere in a pinch grip somewhat. Maybe OK for the hammer grip for powering through a melon or squash, but I don't use that grip much really. 

The bread knives with the dropped blade or the raised handle depending on your perspective I guess, I think those are a smart design choice, but I still don't own one.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Thats probably my problem with them, that I pinch grip. Bread knives I actually like are few and far between. Used to have a wusthof one I liked a lot but it had a "classic" handle.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Beyond simplicity and cost effectiveness, a traditional Wa handle will never interfere with your grip and cutting technique the way an 'ergonomic' handle does.
The beauty of a Wa handle relay on this almost wabi-sabi concept: the blade (steel, geometry, edge) matters much more than the handle.
That may be the reason i dislike custom made fancy, expensive handles on Japanese knives. It's like not understanding the very idea of it.


----------



## davehriver (Jan 13, 2012)

I use a very loose pinch grip so handle shape really doesn't matter.


----------



## jonnyboy369 (Jun 27, 2014)

I just got a victorinox 10" chef knife yesterday as far as handles go I must say its probably the best ive used and ive used many. It is just the mid priced one with the I guess ergonomic "fibrox" handle.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

The fibrox are just the regular handles of the victorinox, i think, and I like em too. They do make a more ergonomic one i'm not crazy about. I see you're in seattle, where are you cooking at?


----------



## jonnyboy369 (Jun 27, 2014)

I work at the Marriott on Yale St.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Nice. I'm at the greenlake bar and grill.


----------

